# Schwerzugänglichen Ecken streichen?



## dream35 (24. März 2013)

Hallo,

hoffe da kann mir jemmand helfen, kenne mich da nicht so gut aus.

Ich habe ein Haus  mit Garten. Garten ist mit so einem ZickZack Zaun geschützt. Er soll jetzt neue farbe bekommen. Allerings das problem ist, dass es sich sehr schlecht mit einem Malerwalze streichen lässt..und mit d. Pinsel es zu machen ist mir zu lange und zu blöd.

Da gibt es bestimmt sehr gute alternativen? 

Hoffe mir kann jemmand paar gute Tipps geben 

Mfg


----------



## koifischfan (24. März 2013)

*AW: Schwerzugänglichen Ecken streichen?*

Beim Scherengitterzaun geht eigentlich nur Pinsel oder Spritzen. Beim Spritzen stell aber eine Pappe dahinter.


----------



## jolantha (24. März 2013)

*AW: Schwerzugänglichen Ecken streichen?*

Spritzen geht aber nur mit Lasur, alle anderen Holzschutzfarben müßtest Du stark verdünnen, dann decken sie aber nicht mehr so gut. Verdünnst Du nicht, verkleben Dir die Düsen.


----------



## andreas w. (24. März 2013)

*AW: Schwerzugänglichen Ecken streichen?*

Es geht nix über streichen. Du kannst es auch mit einer Malerquaste probieren, die ist breiter und da geht´s schneller. Aber um die handarbeit wirst Du nicht sinnvoll drumherumkommen  .
Kleiner Trost - andere müssen´s auch so machen.


----------



## dream35 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Schwerzugänglichen Ecken streichen?*

vielen dank erstmal für voele Tipps, sehr nett von euch 

sorry, dass ich nicht gleich antworte, kann leider nicht oft online sein.

Oh je, also doch dann alles per Hand machen... 

andreas w:  hi, was ist eigentlich eine Malerquaste ?  ch kenne mich da echt nicht wirklich aus..


----------



## Nori (27. März 2013)

*AW: Schwerzugänglichen Ecken streichen?*

Eine Erleichterung ist oft schon wenn man die einzelnen Zaunfelder abschrauben und die Teile in einer angenehmen Arbeitshöhe ablegen kann.
Solche Zäune lässt man ja meist mit irgendwelchen dünnflüssigen Mitteln ein - das Spritzen wäre bestimmt ne feine Sache.

Ich hab auch ca. 30 - 40 Zaunfelder alle paar Jahre zu bearbeiten - die werden abmontiert, abgekärchert und dann mit Lasur gestrichen - das dauert insgesamt dann immer 3-4 Arbeitstage - das Ganze endet dann immer in einer "Zaun-Streich-Party" ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## andreas w. (27. März 2013)

*AW: Schwerzugänglichen Ecken streichen?*

Eine Malerquaste hast Du vielleicht schonmal beim Tapezieren gesehen, die Bürste mit der man Wände einkleistert oder auch Tapeten. 

Ich kann´s schlecht beschrieben, wie ein wesentlich größerer Pinsel (ca. 8x18cm) mit einem Griff auf der Oberseite. Foto machen kann ich auch keines - google doch mal unter Quaste oder Malerquaste, Malerbedarf, ....  .Dadurch daß Du eine große Streichfläche hast, ist es halt einfacher den Zaun anzumalen - etwas Arbeit isses trotzdem, das läßt sich nicht umgehen  .
Aber Du hast ja noch´n paar Tage Zeit, Umgebungstemperatur sollte nicht unter 5°C sein. 

Also, erstmal die Sache mit den Eiern am Wochenende  und dann die Aussenarbeit.


----------



## dream35 (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schwerzugänglichen Ecken streichen?*



andreas w. schrieb:


> Eine Malerquaste hast Du vielleicht schonmal beim Tapezieren gesehen, die Bürste mit der man Wände einkleistert oder auch Tapeten.
> 
> Ich kann´s schlecht beschrieben, wie ein wesentlich größerer Pinsel (ca. 8x18cm) mit einem Griff auf der Oberseite. Foto machen kann ich auch keines - google doch mal unter Quaste oder Malerquaste, Malerbedarf, ....  .Dadurch daß Du eine große Streichfläche hast, ist es halt einfacher den Zaun anzumalen - etwas Arbeit isses trotzdem, das läßt sich nicht umgehen  .
> Aber Du hast ja noch´n paar Tage Zeit, Umgebungstemperatur sollte nicht unter 5°C sein.
> ...



Hey, danke für den Tipp...habe es endlich geschafft mir anzuschauen was das ist.. mein Problem ist aber, dass mein Zaun so eckig ist, dass man mit so einem zeug da nicht hin kommt.. ich habe mittlerweile eine Lösung gefunden...ich hoffe es zumindest.. da die Arbeit sich anscheind doch nicht erleichtern lässt, ich persönlich als einzige möglichkeit in meinem Fall sehe, dass ich so einen Eckenroller oder so was änliches nutze...(also sowas zum beispiel: http://www.klebstoff-handel.de/malerbedarf-malerzubehoer-malerwerkzeug/farbrolle-malerwerkzeuge-farbwalzen-farbroller-malerrolle-malerwalze-stachelwalze/eckenroller-ecken-streichen-farbroller-malerbedarf-shop-preis-kaufen.html ). Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man damit auch nicht nur eckige stellen sondern auch gesamtfläsche sinnvoll streichen kann...mensch ..habe nie im leben gedacht dass einfaches zaunstreichen doch so kompliziert für mich sein wird...


----------



## jolantha (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schwerzugänglichen Ecken streichen?*

Hallo,
den bekommst Du ( Eckenroller ) aber bedeutend günstiger im Baumarkt ! 
Trotzdem geht es mit einem Pinsel besser, finde ich jedenfalls ( Eckenpinsel )

http://www.polyplan.com/cgi-bin/adf...nsel_und_buersten&CAT_3=flach_und_eckenpinsel


----------



## andreas w. (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schwerzugänglichen Ecken streichen?*

 und für sowas wär´n Foto wieder hilfreich gewesen. 

Also von dem genannten Eckenroller halte ich nur bedingt was - ist halt nur für Innenecken. Und jede Innenecke hat auch eine Aussenseite  . Es gibt für Ecken und ähnliches beim Maler-Fachhandel solche Roller, wie sie für kleine Flächen, z.B. Fensterrahmen genommen werden. Die, die ich mein, sind in der Mitte geknickt und sind für Innen- *und * Aussenecken. Ob dein Roller die Superidee ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich persönlich würde den Pinsel - in objektbezogener Ausführung ( klingt jetzt saugut und wichtig  ) bevorzugen. Je nachdem vielleicht ein etwas breiterer Pinsel mit langen Borsten, die sich schön um die Rundungen schmiegt. Zeitfaktor dürfte sich nichts geben, ab und zu in die Farbe eintauchen wirste beides müssen.
Warum fragste nicht mal in so ´nem fachhandel (findeste in den gelben Seiten) nach? die können Dir mit Sicherheit auch weiterhelfen und haben dann das, was sie Dir empfehlen.

Versuch macht kluch - in diesem Sinne, Andreas.


----------

